# Biscuit is Poorly - Cockatiel Red Mites?



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well.. i say shes poorly, shes eating, drinking, tweeting, moving around fine and yesterday i caught her up to it with Kitkat 

However this morning i said good morning to them and was about to go make breakfast when i spotted on her wing she has small red dots. At first i thought she or kitkat had pulled a feather out and it had bled a little but on closer look it doesnt look like blood! 

Just under the little dots is a very red area (deep red)
I think Biscuit has Red Mites  I had some anti-mites spray that i spray them with now and again (most recent was a couple of weeks ago) so ive sprayed her and kitkat with it.

Do you think this will do it? or do u think she needs to go to the vet?  They are both *NOT* tame but we will make an attempt to get her to the vet if needed, but dont want to cause her stress if the spray will work. Any advice? xx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Red mite don't live on the bird...they hide in the cage crevices and attack the birds at night.
If you suspect another type of mite buy some 'Ivermectin' (google it) from a cage bird suppliers,you apply this to the neck of the bird and it enters their blood stream destroying mites for months ahead.
Not Yorkshire...but Jon Joes of Warsop north Notts.should be willing to post you some if you look him up.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Red mite don't live on the bird...they hide in the cage crevices and attack the birds at night.
> If you suspect another type of mite buy some 'Ivermectin' (google it) from a cage bird suppliers,you apply this to the neck of the bird and it enters their blood stream destroying mites for months ahead.
> Not Yorkshire...but Jon Joes of Warsop north Notts.should be willing to post you some if you look him up.


Thank you very much 
Ill look into it now xx


----------

